# extremidades religiosas



## Lady Marion

"Como carezco de *extremidades religiosas*, la plenitud no supone para mí un testimonio de la divinidad". 

Come si potrebbe tradurre senza sconvolgere la frase con qualcosa del tipo "visto che non credo" o "visto che non sono credente"?
Grazie in anticipo a tutti quelli che parteciperanno alla discussione!


----------



## Neuromante

Se come non ne ho artiglii religiosi.

La frase es extremadamente sarcástica o mordaz, habría que ver el contexto


----------



## ursu-lab

Essendo privo/a di.....


----------



## infinite sadness

Siccome mi mancano le basi della religione..


----------



## Lady Marion

Ok, il problema non è tradurre "como carezco de", ma "extremidades religiosas". Che cosa intende?
Le basi della religione?
Le credenze religiose?

Il contesto lo si può vedere da qui all'inizio del secondo paragrafo:
http://www.colectivo-rousseau.org/j...e&catid=18:articulistas&id=115:teoria-del-sur


----------



## Lady Marion

Neuromante said:


> Se come non ne ho artiglii religiosi.
> 
> La frase es extremadamente sarcástica o mordaz, habría que ver el contexto



Artigli religiosi?
Scusami, ma non ho capito. Che cosa intendi?


----------



## infinite sadness

Le basi nel senso di conoscenze basilari.


----------



## ursu-lab

Le "extremidades" sono gli arti. In questo caso si riferisce ai piedi: cioè il suo pensiero non si basa su una struttura di tipo religioso. Non ha una base, nel senso di un "piedistallo"/fondamento/sostegno/ di tipo religioso a partire dal quale interpretare il concetto di "pienezza".
Cioè, non è privo delle conoscenze di base (che potrebbe perfettamente avere), ma è privo (non accetta i presupposti) della base del pensiero.


----------



## Agró

Sensibilità religiosa.


----------



## gatogab

Lady Marion said:


> "Como carezco de *extremidades religiosas*, la plenitud no supone para mí un testimonio de la divinidad".
> 
> Come si potrebbe tradurre senza sconvolgere la frase con qualcosa del tipo "visto che non credo" o "visto che non sono credente"?
> Grazie in anticipo a tutti quelli che parteciperanno alla discussione!


  Pa' mi es como si quisiera decir que no es un extremista fundamentalista religioso.


----------



## Neuromante

ursu-lab said:


> Le "extremidades" sono gli arti. In questo caso si riferisce ai piedi: cioè il suo pensiero non si basa su una struttura di tipo religioso. Non ha una base, nel senso di un "piedistallo"/fondamento/sostegno/ di tipo religioso a partire dal quale interpretare il concetto di "pienezza".
> Cioè, non è privo delle conoscenze di base (che potrebbe perfettamente avere), ma è privo (non accetta i presupposti) della base del pensiero.



Yo lo veo en el sentido de "apéndices", de cosas que cuelgan. Piensa que si es un texto de España muy posiblemente el tono no sea ni mucho menos conciliador y se dispare a matar y ha burlarse de los creyentes a cualquier costa. Por eso propuse "artigli" directamente, por que está en sintonía con los tiempos que corren por aquí.


----------



## honeyheart

> La tarde cae como una herencia, igual que un esplendor fatigado, mientras el horizonte parece dispuesto a demostrar la existencia de Dios. El pasado domingo vi a mucha gente cuidar en silencio el espectáculo natural de la luz, el cielo y el mar. Cuando el sol se hundió por fin en el agua, los bañistas rezagados y los paseantes empezaron a aplaudir. Merece la pena tomar en serio ese aplauso. Como carezco de extremidades religiosas, la plenitud no supone para mí un testimonio de la divinidad.


En base a las partes del texto que resalté en azul, entiendo que "extremidades" significa efectivamente "arti" (como escribió ursu-lab), y se refiere en concreto a las manos, que se usan para aplaudir.  El autor dice que él no le asigna un mérito divino a la esplendorosa puesta de sol que contempla, entonces *él no aplaude*.
Pero no puedo estar segura, porque estas pretenciosas formas rebuscadas de escribir son difíciles de interpretar acertadamente...


----------



## Neuromante

Está burlándose de los que aplauden.


----------



## 0scar

Quizo decir *extremismos*, lo confirmé en Google, hay otros que dicen _extremidad_ en vez de_ extremismo_.


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> En base a las partes del texto que resalté en azul, entiendo que "extremidades" significa efectivamente "arti" (como escribió ursu-lab), y se refiere en concreto a las manos, que se usan para aplaudir.  El autor dice que él no le asigna un mérito divino a la esplendorosa puesta de sol que contempla, entonces *él no aplaude*.
> Pero no puedo estar segura, porque estas pretenciosas formas rebuscadas de escribir son difíciles de interpretar acertadamente...



Hai ragione, ritiro i "piedi". Non avevo letto la frase in cui si riferisce all'applauso...


----------



## Lady Marion

Neuromante said:


> Está burlándose de los que aplauden.



No, lo siento. No se está burlando para nada de los que aplauden.
Si leyeras el texto (he puesto el enlace arriba), entenderías que es, en general, un himno a algunos valores que se están perdiendo. La gente que, hoy en día, sabe aplaudir un tramonto son los que todavía consiguen no pensar al mundo sólo como a una fuente de provecho.
La última frase lo confirma:
"Se preguntó el poeta si alguna vez sería posible escapar de la miseria sin caer en la prepotencia del lujo. Quizá la respuesta dependa de las metáforas que busquemos. Conviene, en cualquier caso, saber aplaudir una puesta de sol."


----------



## chlapec

Lady, he leído el artículo y te doy mi interpretación. Como bien dices, él da un gran valor a la reacción del aplauso de la gente ante la puesta de sol. Y comparte con ellos ese sentimiento de que la simple contemplación de la belleza expresa plenamente los valores humanos no materialistas. Ahora bien, él *no es capaz* de asociar esa sensación de plenitud que muchos, ante la contemplación de la belleza, atribuyen a *la obra divina*, pues carece de sentimiento religioso. Para establecer una suerte de metáfora sobre su incapacidad para desarrollar un sentimiento religioso, él se ha imaginado que, al igual que las manos palpan y reconocen las cosas por el tacto, y los pies perciben el suelo que pisan, existirían también extremidades imaginarias que fuesen capaces de *percibir* la trascendencia religiosa del mundo. La cosa, a mi entender, va un poco sobre, como dice Neuro, *apéndices sensoriales de religiosidad* (por tonto que suene).
Lo cierto es que la metáfora es poco común y, como se ha visto, difícil de interpretar incluso para un hispanohablante. Podríamos limitarnos a traducir por *sensibilità religiosa*, como propone Agró, o arriesgar un poco más con *appendici sensoriali di religiosità* .


----------



## 0scar

Quiere decir extremismos, extremidades es una palabra posiblemente tomada del portugués.
Extremidades políticas:
http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=%22extremidades+pol%C3%ADticas%22&btnG=Buscar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## chlapec

No estoy en absoluto de acuerdo. No existe razón para vincular el extremismo religioso con la percepción de que la plenitud es un reflejo de la obra divina.


----------



## 0scar

Sí, lo que dijo  es una boludez, pero es lo que dijo.


----------



## kreiner

Extremidades religiosas no son extremismos religiosos (como se aprecia por el contexto).
Probabilmente, qui "las extremidades" (che di per sé sarebbero gli arti) facciano riferimento alle appendici sensoriali, cioè le antenne. Comunque sarebbe il caso di chiedere all'autore


----------



## Lady Marion

chlapec said:


> Lady, he leído el artículo y te doy mi interpretación. Como bien dices, él da un gran valor a la reacción del aplauso de la gente ante la puesta de sol. Y comparte con ellos ese sentimiento de que la simple contemplación de la belleza expresa plenamente los valores humanos no materialistas. Ahora bien, él *no es capaz* de asociar esa sensación de plenitud que muchos, ante la contemplación de la belleza, atribuyen a *la obra divina*, pues carece de sentimiento religioso. Para establecer una suerte de metáfora sobre su incapacidad para desarrollar un sentimiento religioso, él se ha imaginado que, al igual que las manos palpan y reconocen las cosas por el tacto, y los pies perciben el suelo que pisan, existirían también extremidades imaginarias que fuesen capaces de *percibir* la trascendencia religiosa del mundo. La cosa, a mi entender, va un poco sobre, como dice Neuro, *apéndices sensoriales de religiosidad* (por tonto que suene).
> Lo cierto es que la metáfora es poco común y, como se ha visto, difícil de interpretar incluso para un hispanohablante. Podríamos limitarnos a traducir por *sensibilità religiosa*, como propone Agró, o arriesgar un poco más con *appendici sensoriali di religiosità* .



Perfetto, sei stato chiarissimo!
Sensibilità religiosa mi piace di più rispetto a appendici sensoriali di religiosità. Comunque ho ancora un paio di giorni per pensarci su e dare una forma definitiva a questo concetto!

Grazie a tutti per gli utilissimi interventi! Senza strumenti come questo foro, il mestiere del traduttore sarebbe davvero molto più difficile!


----------



## gatogab

> "Como carezco de *extremidades religiosas*, la plenitud no supone para mí un testimonio de la divinidad".


No es un extremista religioso (ha exagerado el caballero, seguramente) sino un contemplativo a quién la plenitud o paz interior no es un encuentro trascendental.
Queda en la esfera humana y no trasciende.
Podría ser una clave de lectura, creo.


----------

